Ask HN: What is your favorite Michael Crichton novel? - cvaidya1986
======
pinewurst
Andromeda Strain though I'm also fond of Terminal Man

~~~
cvaidya1986
Awesome gotta read both.

------
zapperdapper
Actually my favourite book by him is not a novel. Travels is a wonderful book.

